# what would you do if you couldn't do medicine



## kuchwa (Oct 20, 2007)

What would you do if you couldn't do medicine

#confused #eek #sorry #baffled


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

I definitely would have done engineering, with some sort of biology integration. Symmetry and straight lines rock my socks. #nerd


Although I've already decided that if I fail out of med school in Pakistan i'm just going to become a radio dj there. I'm convinced that I could still do a better job than most of them while jumping with one hand tied behind my back on a pogo stick.#yes

Anyone who has been subjected to Pakistani radio has my sympathies.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

biomed engineering.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

i really dont think anybody couldnt get admission into MBBS.......cuz theres always china!!

but what i wouldve done would be some courses in journalism along with some science degree and ask national geographic to give me a job for their magazine........go around the world!!!!


----------



## Maria (Sep 25, 2007)

After paying the fees,no one will dare thinking of something else.They have to now stuck to the same field.But if after graduation they want to pursue something else alongwith mediine,there is nothing bad in it.Most probably i go for css or mba n will stuck to it#wink


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

CSS foriegn services or some hi-tech engineering like Electronics/Robotics/Biomed. but I m gonna be a doc! so its better than anything i reckon!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 19, 2007)

I would go for masters and then PhD in physics, I just love the subject


----------



## rishtyameena (Oct 8, 2007)

biomed engineering was my first choice... medicine second choice


----------



## levic (Aug 9, 2007)

I would study math. Nothing is as fun as math, except maybe cutting people open haha.. And I would have been like those crazy proffesors just obsessed with math.. math math math all day long! #eek
Or I would try to be a pilot for commercial airlines. Yes, I'm a girl, but girls can be pilots too, right?


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Haha wow interesting question

I would probably go into teaching if medicine wasn't an option. Not sure what level, college/university would be impressive but high school teaching has its own charm. I'd love to teach history or poli sci because there's so much room for discussion in those subjects.

Either that or I'd wanna pursue a career in Chemistry because I find it the most interesting of the 3 basic sciences #happy


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

levic said:


> I would study math. Nothing is as fun as math, except maybe cutting people open haha.. And I would have been like those crazy proffesors just obsessed with math.. math math math all day long! #eek
> Or I would try to be a pilot for commercial airlines. Yes, I'm a girl, but girls can be pilots too, right?


Math rules. So does flying.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

the words they use in astrophysics are so darn impressive!

"4.5 light year away, the space-time continuum has been bent out of proportion leading to proof that the shape of the universe is a horse shoe"


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

i just made that line up.........in the previous post.....so uhh no need to be alarmed


----------



## levic (Aug 9, 2007)

Astrophysicis sounds cool, but I could never do something that abstract.
That's why I'll never go into psychiatry.
It's interesting that no one here has something with social studies as an alternative.. 
Are we all just a bunch of science geeks? #confused


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

I've thought about that myself, and the answer I come up with is that social studies are way too easy for brains like ours 

I don't feel like I need to sit in a classroom, pay a ton of money for tuition and books to learn about things like society or psychology since it's easy enough to figure out on your own. All you really need are good observational skills. I do find it interesting, but completely uncomplicated.


----------



## Sarah H. (Nov 6, 2007)

Errm..I wud'v gone for Aeronautical engineering.. And i say so cos I got in for it like two times in SA... Aeronautix is some hard core stuff - very interesting, indeed!! 
But arrgghh... Medicine, medicine, medicine had ALWAYS been my aim, Alhumdullilah!!!

...OR i wud hv done some kinda PhD in organic chemistry...OR prolly some hectic stuff in Maths - LOVE it!!!

*** Proudly, a science geek***


----------



## levic (Aug 9, 2007)

I completely agree with you MastahRiz.
I remember a course I hade at the university last year. It was medical psychology and it was SO easy. I remember think "well duuhhh" all the time while I was reading the book.
I have some friends who study some kind of social studies, and they're always complaining of how much they have to read and how difficult it is.. Suuuure it is.
They wouldn't survive a week doing what we do.
Basically, what I'm trying to say (agreeing with MastahRiz) is that we, all of us, RULE!#cool


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

levic said:


> Basically, what I'm trying to say (agreeing with MastahRiz) is that we, all of us, RULE!#cool


say it loud! say it proud, levic!

the doctor is the most celebrated position in our society......By becoming doctors we challenge ourselves to achieve the highest levels of human potential!!!

im just glad nobody said they wanted to be some kind of banker!


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

MastahRiz said:


> I've thought about that myself, and the answer I come up with is that social studies are way too easy for brains like ours
> 
> I don't feel like I need to sit in a classroom, pay a ton of money for tuition and books to learn about things like society or psychology since it's easy enough to figure out on your own. All you really need are good observational skills. I do find it interesting, but completely uncomplicated.


 
So true #wink ...


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

levic said:


> Astrophysicis sounds cool, but I could never do something that abstract.
> That's why I'll never go into psychiatry.


dont you think Maths is also kinda abstract thing...#roll


----------



## levic (Aug 9, 2007)

Doc_Ammara said:


> dont you think Maths is also kinda abstract thing...#roll


No! There's nothing abstract with math. It's pure logic and you have a lot of rules you have to follow in order to get the result. Some of these rules have been around for thousands of years and they're still unchanged. What's less abstract than that #wink


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

well said. Logic pwns.


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

levic said:


> No! There's nothing abstract with math. It's pure logic and you have a lot of rules you have to follow in order to get the result. Some of these rules have been around for thousands of years and they're still unchanged. What's less abstract than that #wink


ohh yah, i agree but i the end you r proving something or getting the solution of a question, even very complicated ones too, but you cant see the results practically most of the times,its just paper work! thats all...

^^ By this, i never meant i hold some grudges against maths #wink ,i like it too!#yes


----------



## levic (Aug 9, 2007)

What are you talking about? Math is used everywhere! From engineering, to chemistry and economics. I don't know about you all, but to me math is the foundation of all science. 
Let's just agree that we all like math #happy


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

i like math..interesting and useful

but math is just a man made language.........something we use to understand the world and the universe....................
forgotten are the days of old,
days of courage and of valour,
when knowledge of creation manifold!
was not veiled.. by the number!


----------



## levic (Aug 9, 2007)

Isn't everything man made in an attempt to understand the world around us? #eek


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

I think we know who the real math lovers are around here


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

taimur im loving ur love for rhymes these days...


----------



## Fatima (Dec 26, 2007)

taimur said:


> im just glad nobody said they wanted to be some kind of banker!


lol...well every profession holds importance.

If I don't go to med school, then i'll do BSc. I also want to do co-op in the last year to gain work experience in europe or western canada. In 3rd yr i want to go to africa for a term and help build a school. I would also look into the exchange program. ubc has over 150 partner universities all over the world. I would really wanna go study in another uni for a semester. After Bsc i'll probably want to do a PHd.


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

MastahRiz said:


> I think we know who the real math lovers are around here


Nice shot #wink !


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

Sadia said:


> taimur im loving ur love for rhymes these days...


the elf maiden has spoken,
the truth echoes forth from all there is,
for her appreciation, a small token,
her words shall not be hidden by the mist


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

wowness! if i couldnt do med i think id be a housewife for a few days...untill i get bored.. 




that sounds wrong.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

hmmm perhaps a poet..........#roll


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

we have a blooming rumi in the house ^


----------



## anticholinesterase (Nov 19, 2007)

would have been in the NASA


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

I would probably work at McDonalds.


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Rehan said:


> I would probably work at McDonalds.


ha. you'd eat so much on the side that they'd have to file for chapter 11. #yes


----------



## sebasrock3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Going back to the question................... I would probably study math and maybe physics as well. It was a bit hard to kind of let math go once I started to study medicine........ I mean, I try to work out easy problems on my free time sometimes. Well, not really easy. It just like easy math subjects. Like stuff from the Math section of the SAT's.....So I guess I might have become an university teacher or something of that sort. I find medicine pretty interesting so that will hopefully keep me going for the next ~6 yrs [of medical school].


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

great just offend those who have a background in psychcology/sociology and compartive politics. GOSH.


----------



## Acidian (Jan 23, 2008)

If it still involved using the A levels I have (Chemistry and Biology) I'd probably go for a B.Sc Biology and Chemistry or B.Ed in Chemistry. Maybe Psychology. XD
If it didn't involve my A levels and I would be ready to study some other subjects (here most university courses have specific A level subjects entry course requirements) I would probably be enclined to choose BA in Philosophy. I really liked the little philosophy I did back in 6th form. Also B.Communication (journalism) might be an option.


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

MastahRiz said:


> I've thought about that myself, and the answer I come up with is that social studies are way too easy for brains like ours
> 
> I don't feel like I need to sit in a classroom, pay a ton of money for tuition and books to learn about things like society or psychology since it's easy enough to figure out on your own. All you really need are good observational skills. I do find it interesting, but completely uncomplicated.


I don't totally agree with that. Medicine is definitely a tougher field when it comes down to the studying aspect, but I wouldn't go as far to say that fields related to psychology and social science aren't worth spending time/money on -- or any field for that matter. I honestly think it depends on each person. I've had the pleasure of learning under some amazing social science and English teachers in high school who I respect far more than a lot of doctors who go into medicine for all the wrong reasons. People who take a passionate interest in their professions and study whole-heartedly will, no doubt, master them in ways you can't measure on a scale with money or time -- no matter what field they pursue.


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

well said ^


----------



## Pride (Mar 13, 2007)

*[FONT='Verdana','sans-serif']TAH-tTAH-t[/FONT]*Software Engineer or Biotechnologist. Every piece of hardware needs software to operate. In todays world, tell u the truth, there is more emphasis on research. Cell culture, Stem Cell, Protein engineering, Gene therapy, Cloning, synthetic skin, engineered foods, and alot more. The biotech field has unlimited applications . In this field you can grow organs or body parts just from a couple of cells. I think Biomed has more to do with the medical equipment such as x-ray machines, EEG,ECG, and with artificial lymbs or organs. Such as the TAH-T artifiacial heart. Also neural interfaces(BrainGate), this is what interests me. Nowadays engineering and the life sciences are combining. Plus medical colleges prefer students who hav done some kind of research work. 

I plan on doing biotech in college and then going on to medschool somewhere on this planet. Most likely i will be financeing my own medical education or maybe i will get some merit scholarship or government grant. Inshallah we will all achieve our goals. I dont think you should give up so easily. Research in genetics, software engineering ( AI, and other smart progammings), neural engineering has shown significant improvements ( BrainGate is one of the companies developing ways to merge mind with matter).


----------

